# Problema con el links gráfico

## sio2

He compilado perfectamente y sin ningún problema links-2.1_pre2-r1. El caso es que tengo el siguiente problema: cuando intento abrir un enlace en una nueva ventana (da igual que sea en las X o en consola con el framebuffer) el links lo hace mal. ¿Por qué? Por que si el enlace es, por ejemplo, http://www.google.com, intenta abrir http://http://www.google.com. No falla si simplemente pincho para abrir el enlace en la misma ventana.

----------

